
Pothole Vigilantes hand out over two tons of asphalt to citizens of Oakland - turtlegrids
https://www.sfgate.com/local/article/Pothole-Vigilantes-Oakland-street-repair-meetup-13854225.php
======
anfilt
While it's nice that they are doing this. There is a possible slight problem.
The asphalt is the is the road surface, but the problem is that fixing these
potholes may cause people to not report road damage.

This can be particular bad if the road sub surface is damaged as this can lead
to further road damage if ignored.

